# Aufnehmen und Streamen von Spielen nicht möglich



## Juggernaut1 (22. Januar 2015)

*Aufnehmen und Streamen von Spielen nicht möglich*

Hallo Community, da ich hier neu bin bitte ich es zu entschuldigen sofern ich hier falsch bin. 

Vorab hier erstmal meine System Daten: 
CPU: AMD FX 6300 | Läuft mit seiner Standard Taktrate (6x3,6 GHz)
GPU: GeForce 650 Ti BOOST 2 GB
RAM: 10 GB (2x4GB team elite group, 1x2GB Corsair)
Mainboard: ASUS M5A78L LE (neuste BIOS Version (1802) ist bereits vorhanden)
Festplatte: 1TB von Western Digital (nur eine Partition für alles, ich Defragmentiere regelmäßig)
Windows 7 Ultimate (Neu aufgesetzt)
Anbindung: D:100.000KBit/s, U:6000KBit/s, Kabel Deutschland
Tools zum Aufnehmen/Streamen: DxTory mit x264 Codec und Open Broadcaster

Temperatur vom Prozessor liegt bei maximal 65°C von allen anderen Komponenten unterhalb von 60°C.

Nun zu meinem ersten Anliegen.

Ich versuche seit einiger Zeit leider vergeblich unter anderem Minecraft, Battlefield 4, GRAV, etc. aufzunehmen oder gar zu Streamen jedoch ist das nicht möglich da meine Frames sofort in den Keller spazieren.. Dabei ist die Auslastung vom Arbeitsspeicher und vom CPU noch mehr als im Grünen bereich, weswegen meine Vermutung nun ist, dass entweder mein Mainboard einfach zu Alt und dementsprechend zu schlecht ist oder, dass meine Festplatte so langsam den geist aufgibt, Anzeichen dafür gab es schon genug wie z.B. Kurzzeitiges einfrieren der Maus, sehr langsame Übertragungsraten (nur ab und an), etc.. 

Wenn ich Beispielsweise Battlefield 4 Spiele darf ich nichts anderes offen haben da das Spiel sonst unspielbar Ruckelt (20-30 Frames). Ich Spiele generell NUR auf Niedrig!

Man kann auf jeden Fall nicht sagen, dass diese Komponenten dafür einfach nicht gut genug seien, das Video hier beweist das Gegenteil: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sGTYVcQbY4

Mein zweites Anliegen wäre folgendes: Ich Spiele aktuell GRAV (GRAV bei Steam) und lasse nebenbei noch einen Server dafür auf meinem Rechner laufen. Das Spiel frisst etwa 5-7 GB RAM und der Server auch nochmal 2 GB, nach dem mein RAM zu 95% ausgelastet ist friert mein Rechner einfach ein anstatt Langsamer zu werden (es kam sogar schon ein Bluescreen vor), woran könnte das Liegen?

Mein drittes Anliegen: Ab und an wenn ich Speedfan starte friert mein Rechner einfach komplett ein und 'Taut' auch nicht wieder auf, woran könnte das liegen?


Ich habe bereits folgende Tools laufen lassen: 
Memtest (es wurden keine Fehler gefunden),
CrystalDiskMark (http://puu.sh/eT0FV/604c563d4c.png)


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen <.<

Viele Grüße,
Juggernaut1


----------



## Stueppi (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aufnehmen und Streamen von Spielen nicht möglich*

Ohje wo soll ich anfangen?
Erstmal, der AMD FX6300 hat nicht 3,6Ghz Standard, sondern 3,5Ghz. Prüf mal ob der Referenztakt auch auf 200Mhz steht und das keine Auto OC Optionen aktiviert sind (alles im Bios). 
Dann ist eine GTX650ti nicht besonders stark, aufnahmen gehen zwar eher auf die CPU und auf die HDD, aber hohe FP darfst du damit auch nicht erwarten.
Wieso hast du 10Gb? Du hast Verschiedene Sorten und nichtmal gleichgroße gewählt, nimm 2Gb mal raus und steck die beiden 4Gb Riegel so ein das sie im Dualchannel laufen können.
Das Mainboard ist jetzt nicht optimal, müsste aber noch gerade so ausreichen. Das die Spannungswandler nicht gekühlt werden kann ein Problem sein, muss es aber nicht. Du merkst die Probleme dadurch wenn du plötzlich fps einbrüche hast weil die CPU runter taktet. OC kannst du damit jedenfalls vergessen wenn du auf über 4Ghz willst, oder die 1,3V marke überschreitest.
Deine Festplatte sollte schnell genug sein, die freezes können durch fehlerhafte Treiber verursacht werden, oder durch Hardware die nicht zusammen Passt, hier vermute ich auch den Ram was aber nicht sein muss. Freezes durch die Festplatte würden nur entstehen wenn etwas von da geladen werden muss und die defekt ist. 
65°C sind beim FX6300 die Grenze (wenns die Coretemp angezeigte Temperatur ist). Mit HWMonitor kann man auch die Sokeltemperatur sehen, bzw. die richtige CPU Temperatur. Die ist wichtig. Jedenfalls sind 65°C zu hoch weil es eine errechnete Temperatur ist und keine gemessene.

Wieso nimmst du mit Dxtory mit dem x264 Codec auf? benutz den Lagarith lossles Codec, stell den auf: Enable Null Frames, Use Multithreading und Mode YV12.
Alternativer Codec, für bessere Performance, aber größere Dateien ist der Magic YUV lossles. Da sind die Einstellungen: All Supported, YUV4:2:0, Rec.709. Den rest lässt du auf standard und beim Multithreading musst du testen was bei dir besser ist.
Die Systemeinstellungen für Dxtory, da lässt du alles auf Standart und setzt das Multithreading auf die Anzahl deiner Kerne, musst mal testen ob du mit 3 oder 6 Threads besser fährst.

Ich weiß ja nicht welches encoding Programm du benutzt, aber wenn du das nicht extra encodest, was nahe liegt bei den Einstellungen, solltest du mal Shadowplay testen.

Wie BF4 bei dir läuft siehst du ja selbst, du darfst einem Youtubevideo nicht vertrauen. Es kann sein das er sein System bis zum anschlag übertaktet hat (es aber nicht sagt), ein Aufnahmeprogramm benutzt das wenig Resourcen frisst oder sogar eine Capturecard benutzt, dadurch hat der keine performance Einbußen.

Dein Problem mit GRAV lässt mich wieder vermuten das es am Ram liegt. Wenn du wirklich so viel brauchst, dann kauf lieber noch ein 8Gb Kit aus 2x4Gb und zwar die selben wie du schon hast.


----------



## Juggernaut1 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aufnehmen und Streamen von Spielen nicht möglich*

Hallo, vorab danke für deine Antwort.

Der AMD FX6300 hat in der tat 3,5 GHz (laut CPU-Z 3,8 GHz ich schaue gleich mal im BIOS), da habe ich mich wohl verschrieben. Ich konnte mit meiner Grafikkarte vor etwa einem Jahr Battlefield 4 auf Hoch Flüssig Spielen, daher denke ich mal, dass die Grafikkarte nicht sooo Schlecht ist. Für mich reicht sie jedenfalls.
Die 2 4 GB Ram Riegel laufen im Dual Channel der 2 GB RAM Riegel ist nur wieder drin damit ich für GRAV den Server laufen lassen kann. Ich habe im Gefühl das die Festplatte nur eine Große Aktion ausführen kann sobald ich eine weitere Große Aktion starte wird das ganze System drastisch langsamer.

Ich benutze den x264 Codec, weil er mir empfohlen wurde.  Ich probiere deinen Tipp gleich mal aus! Laut Dxtory hat meine Festplatte eine Schreibgeschwindigkeit von 41 MB/sec (im Idle).

PS: Ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich ab und an einen DirectX Fehler "GetDeviceRemovedReason" beim spielen von Battlefield 4 bekomme. Aber ich nehme an, dass das an meiner Grafikkarte liegt, da diese von Werk aus Übertaktet ist.

Nochmal vielen Dank und Grüße,
Juggernaut1


----------



## Stueppi (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aufnehmen und Streamen von Spielen nicht möglich*

3,8Ghz ist der Boost takt, der ist normal. Ich nehme einfach an das der 2Gb Riegel und die beiden 4Gb Riegel nicht gut zusammen passen weil du gesagt hast du bekommst bei einer Ram Auslastung von 95% einen BS.
Der x264 Codec wird beim encoden und nicht beim Aufnehmen verwendet. Das hat den einfachen Grund das du sonst 2 mal das Video verarbeitest was zu viel Verlust bedeuten würde (einmal beim aufnehmen und einmal beim encoden und eigentlich sogar ein drittes mal auf Youtube).
41mb/s sind natürlich zu langsam, ich bin von deinem crystal disk mark Wert ausgegangen. Wenn da steht GetDeviceRemoved würde ich es nicht auf eine werks übertaktete Grafikkarte schieben, sondern echt mal die Kabel an der Festolatte prüfen. Ich hatte auch mal freezes durch ein zu staffes Kabel was immer wieder Probleme gemacht hat.

Du kannst ja mal das hier versuchen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...eme/330538-howto-bluescreenauswertung.html#a5
da steht


simpel1970 schrieb:


> Insbesondere, wenn ihr euch das ganze Tutorial nicht antun möchtet, oder aber mit der Auswertung nicht klarkommt, könnt ihr die Auswertung der Community überlassen. Hierfür müsst ihr jedoch auch die Dump Dateien zur Verfügung stellen. Ihr habt dabei mehrere Möglichkeiten dies zu tun.
> 
> Bei Minidumps: Wechselt in das Minidump-Verzeichnis und kopiert die Dump Dateien auf den Desktop (anderes Verzeichnis ist auch möglich, Hauptsache nicht in dem Windows Systemordner belassen).
> Die kopierten Dateien nun im ZIP Format einpacken (z.B. mit WinZIP oder 7-ZIP). Sind die Dateien noch in einem Windows Systemordner kann hierbei nun ein Zugriffsproblem auftreten (deswegen vorher in ein Nicht-Windows-Verzeichnis kopieren).
> Die gezippten Dateien können nun hier im Forum wie ein Bild hochgeladen werden: [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.1



Du kannst ja den Thread Ersteller anschreiben und fragen ob er die minidump Datei für dich auswerten kann. Die minidump Datei findest du unter C:\Windows\Minidump


----------



## NicoGermanman (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aufnehmen und Streamen von Spielen nicht möglich*

Ein Tipp von mir, nehm lieber den MSi Afterburner und Magic YUV Lossless, DX Tory kann bei einigen Ruckeln, sogar bei mir, liegt an einem Bug in dem Programm und der Magic Codec ist besser da weniger CPU Leistung gebracht wird, was bei dir von vorteil ist, da der FX 6300 nicht gerade das ware ist.
Und noch was am bes´sten ist es wenn man eine extra Festplatte nutzt für Aufnahmen, sprich Win extra, Spiele extra und Aufnahme extra.


----------



## shadie (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aufnehmen und Streamen von Spielen nicht möglich*

Ein Tipp von mir:

Betriebssystem + Spiele + Aufnahme auf einer Festplatte?

Absoluter Overkill!!!!.

Minimum:

OS + Spiele auf einer HDD
Die Aufnahme auf eine andere HDD (auch den Cache für Twitch!!! der wird gerne vergessen)

Ansonsten frisst die Aufnahme die ganze leistung der HDD und dann will die HDD nebenbei noch das SPiel flüssig wiedergeben, DAS GEHT NICHT!

Denke nicht mal, dass es hauptsächlich am FX liegt, der ist dafür sogar ganz gut geeignet.

Ist auch die Frage was du für Einstellungen für´s Streaming gesetzt hast.
Manche Qualitäts Modi bekommst du nur mit einem 2 PC Streaming System hin, also einer Spielt das SPiel ab, der andere verarbeitet das eingehende Videomaterial und streamt es.

Aber auf alle Fälle wird für den Anfang eine 2. HDD weiterhelfen!


----------



## Stueppi (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aufnehmen und Streamen von Spielen nicht möglich*



NicoGermanman schrieb:


> Ein Tipp von mir, nehm lieber den MSi Afterburner und Magic YUV Lossless, DX Tory kann bei einigen Ruckeln, sogar bei mir, liegt an einem Bug in dem Programm und der Magic Codec ist besser da weniger CPU Leistung gebracht wird, was bei dir von vorteil ist, da der FX 6300 nicht gerade das ware ist.
> Und noch was am bes´sten ist es wenn man eine extra Festplatte nutzt für Aufnahmen, sprich Win extra, Spiele extra und Aufnahme extra.



Komisch, bei mir ist das genau anders herum, der MSI Afterburner braucht deutlich mehr Performance mit Macig YUV (besonders bei 60 fps aufnahmen) als Dxtory und außerdem nimmt der die Maus nicht mit auf. Ist zwar nicht immer notwendig die Maus zu zeigen, aber ews hilft unkommentiertes nachvollziehen zu können.


----------



## Research (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aufnehmen und Streamen von Spielen nicht möglich*

Ich denke Shadie hat das Problem gut eingegrenzt.
Gleiche Symptome kommen von überlasteter HDD oder gar Defekt.

Der RAM, .... mal memtest booten und durchlaufen lassen.
Hast du den überhaupt korrekt eingestellt?


----------



## shadie (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aufnehmen und Streamen von Spielen nicht möglich*



Research schrieb:


> Ich denke Shadie hat das Problem gut eingegrenzt.
> Gleiche Symptome kommen von überlasteter HDD oder gar Defekt.
> 
> Der RAM, .... mal memtest booten und durchlaufen lassen.
> Hast du den überhaupt korrekt eingestellt?


Die Rambestückung ist ohnehin nicht ideal.

2x4gb + 1x2gb, dann noch andere Hersteller, alles etwas zusammengewürfelt.


GTX 650ti für bf4 ist jetzt auch nicht so pralle....


65°C bei nem FX der die Temps falsch ausließt kann auch ein Faktor sein, an dem schon runtergetaktet wird.
meist liegen die Temps ca. 10-15 °C höher.



*Hauptaugenmerk würde ich dabei aber auf die HDD legen wie gesagt, denke die ist überlastet.*


----------



## XyZaaH (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aufnehmen und Streamen von Spielen nicht möglich*

Kein Wunder dass nichts läuft, CPU und gpu sind beide schlecht. Streamer wirst du damit nicht.


----------



## shadie (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aufnehmen und Streamen von Spielen nicht möglich*



XyZaaH schrieb:


> Kein Wunder dass nichts läuft, CPU und gpu sind beide schlecht. Streamer wirst du damit nicht.


Den Kommentar hättest du dir sparen können mein Freund!


----------



## NicoGermanman (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aufnehmen und Streamen von Spielen nicht möglich*



Stueppi schrieb:


> Komisch, bei mir ist das genau anders herum, der MSI Afterburner braucht deutlich mehr Performance mit Macig YUV (besonders bei 60 fps aufnahmen) als Dxtory und außerdem nimmt der die Maus nicht mit auf. Ist zwar nicht immer notwendig die Maus zu zeigen, aber ews hilft unkommentiertes nachvollziehen zu können.



Ja ist leider wirklich so, nur(aucwenn es bei mir eher 3-4% mehr Performance brauch), wenn man den Fehler mit DX Tory hat, dann hilft nur noch der Afterburner oder eine Neu Installation von Windoof.
Wenn die Maus mal mit Aufgenommen werden sollte dann hilft halt nichts außer sich eine Alternative zu suchen die keine Zicken macht,


----------



## XyZaaH (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aufnehmen und Streamen von Spielen nicht möglich*



shadie schrieb:


> Den Kommentar hättest du dir sparen können mein Freund!


Ich bin erstens nicht "dein Freund"  und zweitens ist das absolut wahr. Mit solcher Hardware kann man nicht Streamen. Punkt Ende aus.


----------



## Juggernaut1 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aufnehmen und Streamen von Spielen nicht möglich*

Vorab vielen Dank für eure Hilfe! 

Also ich habe jetzt mit geschnitten, dass ich eine zweite Festplatte für die Aufnahmen benötige.

Man kann auf jeden Fall nicht sagen, dass mein System einfach nur zu schlecht sei, da mein Bruder mit folgendem System z.B. WoW und Hearthstone ohne Probleme Streamen und Aufnehmen kann.
CPU: AMD Phenom ii x4 965
GPU: GeForce GT 640
12 GB RAM (genauso zusammen gewürfelt wie bei mir (er hat meinen anderen 2GB RAM Riegel)
Windows 8.1 Pro

Desweiteren kann mein Cousin mit folgenden Daten Battlefield 4, Minecraft, etc. weitgehend ohne Probleme Streamen und auch Aufnehmen.
CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 965
GPU: GeForce 560 Ti
RAM: 8 GB

Ich habe mal nachgeschaut mein Prozessor und Grafikkarte sollten eigentlich besser sein als die oben gelisteten.


Ich habe den 2GB RAM Riegel bereits rausgeholt und hoffe, dass es nun flüssig läuft 

Ich überlege fürs System und einige Spiele eine SSD mit +250GB  zu Bestellen und die 1TB Festplatte dann nur noch für Aufnahmen zu verwenden.

Vielen Dank an alle für eure Hilfe!


----------



## shadie (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aufnehmen und Streamen von Spielen nicht möglich*



Juggernaut1 schrieb:


> Vorab vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
> 
> Also ich habe jetzt mit geschnitten, dass ich eine zweite Festplatte für die Aufnahmen benötige.
> 
> ...



Überprüfe vorher auch mal deine HDD auf Fehler.
Eventuell ist die ja auch hinüber und will nicht mehr.

Dann bräuchtest du schon 2 neue HDD´s (ich will den Teufel ja nicht an die Wand malen).


Und doch, mit einem FX 6300 kann man streamen  / nur die Grafikkarte ist ein ordentlich limitierender Faktor.....da würde ich ansetzen und für was neues sparen, die ist für BF4 schon arg knapp bemessen.


----------



## XyZaaH (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aufnehmen und Streamen von Spielen nicht möglich*

Sorry, aber ich hab nen Kumpel mit nem 8350 und einer 795p und er kann nicht ordentlich Streamen.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aufnehmen und Streamen von Spielen nicht möglich*

Streamst du gleichzeitig bei der Aufnahme oder wie meinste das?


----------



## shadie (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aufnehmen und Streamen von Spielen nicht möglich*



XyZaaH schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich hab nen Kumpel mit nem 8350 und einer 795p und er kann nicht ordentlich Streamen.



FX 8350 schon optimiert bzgl. SPannungen, Temps und NB Takt angehoben?

2. HDD?

Was is ne 795p?

Welcher Uploade?

ich habe ein FX 8350 System daheim, Youtubeaufnahmen + Streamen (nein nicht in Source, das schaffe ich nur mit 2 PC Setup) geht ohne Probleme.

Was extrem wichtig ist, 2 HDD´s minimum, sonst geht der PC in die Knie.


----------



## Juggernaut1 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aufnehmen und Streamen von Spielen nicht möglich*

Ich bin dabei einen zweiten Rechner (eigentlich für Server etc.) aufzubauen, welche Daten bräuchte der wenn ich daraus einen Stream PC machen wöllte? Der hat bereits ein 2GB RAM Modul, einen AMD Athlon II X3 450, 3x 3.20GHz. Und wie genau soll das funktionieren?



Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Streamst du gleichzeitig bei der Aufnahme oder wie meinste das?


Ne ne, ich Nehme auf oder Streame, aber niemals gleichzeitig.

Viele Grüße


----------



## XyZaaH (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aufnehmen und Streamen von Spielen nicht möglich*

Nope, optimiert sind sie nicht, und bei der 795p hab ich mich am Handy verschrieben, sollte ne 7950 sein. Black ops 2 soll laut ihm gehen, BF aber nicht.


----------



## Juggernaut1 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aufnehmen und Streamen von Spielen nicht möglich*

Hallo,

eine neue Festplatte wird die Tage Bestellt, vorab wüsste ich gerne welche Grafikkarte ihr mir Empfehlen würdet, damit ich die auch gleich Kaufen kann.

Viele Grüße,
Juggernaut1


----------



## XyZaaH (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aufnehmen und Streamen von Spielen nicht möglich*

Netzteil?


----------



## Juggernaut1 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aufnehmen und Streamen von Spielen nicht möglich*

Cooler Master V450S


----------



## XyZaaH (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aufnehmen und Streamen von Spielen nicht möglich*

Dann würde ich dir ne HIS 280 empfehlen.


----------



## Juggernaut1 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aufnehmen und Streamen von Spielen nicht möglich*

Vielen Dank für den Tipp, allerdings scheint die nur einen Kühler zu haben und der ist auch noch relativ klein, da kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es auf Dauer relativ laut wird, was ich vermeiden möchte..

EDIT: Ich sehe gerade dieses Model: 3072MB HIS Radeon R9 280 IceQ X2 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) ich denke, dass ich mir die Anschaffen werde.


----------



## XyZaaH (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aufnehmen und Streamen von Spielen nicht möglich*

Der ist sehr leise.


----------

